# [net] IDN - noms de domaine accentués

## digimag

Salut,

Question un peu spéciale. Sous Mac OS X, on peut entrer un nom de domaine accentué dans n'importe quel logiciel. Autant dans Safari que Mail et qu'en ligne de commande.

Que du bonheur à taper ça :

```
$ ping -c 2 phénix.net

PING phénix.net (94.23.206.95): 56 data bytes

64 bytes from 94.23.206.95: icmp_seq=0 ttl=55 time=42.879 ms

64 bytes from 94.23.206.95: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=38.606 ms

--- phénix.net ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 packets received, 0% packet loss

round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 38.606/40.742/42.879/2.136 ms
```

Plutôt que :

```
$ ping -c 2 xn--phnix-csa.net

PING phénix.net (94.23.206.95): 56 data bytes

64 bytes from 94.23.206.95: icmp_seq=0 ttl=55 time=40.986 ms

64 bytes from 94.23.206.95: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=48.963 ms

--- phénix.net ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 packets received, 0% packet loss

round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 40.986/44.974/48.963/3.989 ms
```

Malheureusement sous Gentoo, ça ne passe pas :

```
# ping phénix.net

ping: unknown host phénix.net
```

Ou encore

```
# ssh root@phénix.net

ssh: Could not resolve hostname ph\303\251nix.net: Name or service not known
```

Sous Mac ça marche smooth tout ça.

Une idée du pourquoi et du comment ?

Merci !

----------

## guilc

Peut-être tout simplement parce que les caractères accentués sont interdit dans les noms de domaine au même titre que les "_". Tout simplement...

"phénix.net" n'est PAS un nom de domaine valide. A ce titre, il n'a aucune raison d'être géré par les outils disponibles sous gentoo...

MacOS en gérant cette attrocité ne respecte pas les standards internationaux de l'IETF...

[Edit]

Je précise ma pensée :

Quand on utilise des extensions de ce type, il faut s'attendre à ce que ce soit mal géré... La RFC décrivant ces mécanismes n'étant aux dernières nouvelles pas acceptée par le plus grand nombre (http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfcxx00.html <= c'est un standard proposé, mais PAS accepté : chercher RFC 3490 dans la liste)

Perso, je ne chercherai pas plus loin...

Tant que ce n'est pas un standard accepté au sens IETF du terme, rien ne garantit son bon fonctionnement (et sa non-modification dans le temps...)

Les outils linux ont vocation à respecter les standards de l'IETF dans la mesure du possible, pas à servir de démo technologique à des propositions de standards plus ou moins bancals...

----------

## Leander256

Ça risque de te chagriner guilc mais il semblerait que les noms de domaines de ce genre soient supportés depuis un moment par GNU avec la libidn. Sous Gentoo il y a un USE appelé idn disponible pour le paquet net-misc/iputils. Je suppose que tu auras le résultat souhaité en recompilant avec ce USE, digimag.

----------

## guilc

Arf on dirait oui.

Ceci dit, ça ne garantit pas que cela sera géré par le plus grand nombre...

----------

## philius

c'est pour une utilité en réseau privé donc ??

et est ce compatible si la machine cliente n'a pas un codage clavier gérant les accents ??

----------

## guilc

 *philius wrote:*   

> c'est pour une utilité en réseau privé donc ??

 

Pas forcément non

 *Quote:*   

> et est ce compatible si la machine cliente n'a pas un codage clavier gérant les accents ??

 

C'est une extension pour tester la maîtrise du clavier des angliche ou pire des asiatiques qui n'ont pas les accents sur leur clavier :p

parce que l'ASCII c'est pas assez bien (alors que c'est le plus petit dénominateur commun de l'informatique mais bon...)

----------

## digimag

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *philius wrote:*   c'est pour une utilité en réseau privé donc ?? 
> 
> Pas forcément non
> 
>  *Quote:*   et est ce compatible si la machine cliente n'a pas un codage clavier gérant les accents ?? 
> ...

 Oui l'ASCII, c'est le mal, c'est discriminatoire, c'est contre l'égalité de nations, de geeks, et de claviers  :Laughing: 

Ouaip ça marche le coup de iputils en ~x86 et USE="idn", merci ! J'imagine que ça viendra dans les autres packets prochainement aussi, comme openssh.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> C'est une extension pour tester la maîtrise du clavier des angliche ou pire des asiatiques qui n'ont pas les accents sur leur clavier :p
> 
> parce que l'ASCII c'est pas assez bien (alors que c'est le plus petit dénominateur commun de l'informatique mais bon...)

 

Mais comment c'est une fitioure trop saycure en fait, les DNS accentué!  :Smile: 

Vite, migration!   :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Mais comment c'est une fitioure trop saycure en fait, les DNS accentué! 
> 
> Vite, migration!  

 

Quoiquoiquoi ? tu attendrais pas des buffer overflow dans la gestion des chaines avec caractères multibytes toi  :Wink: 

----------

